# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل يفضح الله عز وجل عاصيا بأول مرة أم بعد التكرار

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قال صاحب الاداب الشرعية 
هل يفضح الله عز وجل عاصيا بأول مرة أم بعد التكرار ؟
 فيه قولان للعلماء :
والثاني مروي عن عمر وغيره من الصحابة , واختار ابن عقيل في الفنون الأول
 , واعترض على من قال بالثاني : ترى آدم هل كان عصى قبل أكل الشجرة بماذا ؟ فسكت .
اللهم امن روعاتنا واستر عوراتنا

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

ثم تاملت المسالة فوجدت ان ماقاله الصحابة كعمر رضي الله عنه وغيره 
اقوى مماقاله ابن عقيل رحمه الله للحديث الاتي
عن صفوان بن محرز المازني قال : (بينما أنا أمشي مع بن عمر رضي الله عنهما آخذ بيده إذ عرض رجل فقال كيف سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في النجوى فقال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول إن الله يدني المؤمن فيضع عليه كنفه ويستره فيقول أتعرف ذنب كذا أتعرف ذنب كذا فيقول نعم أي رب حتى إذا قرره بذنوبه ورأى في نفسه أنه هلك قال سترتها عليك في الدنيا وأنا أغفرها لك اليوم فيعطى كتاب حسناته وأما الكافر والمنافق فيقول الأشهاد هؤلاء الذين كذبوا على ربهم ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين ). والشاهد من الحديث قوله تعالى(( قال سترتها عليك في الدنيا وأنا أغفرها لك اليوم ))

رواه البخاري
فماتعليق الاخوة الكرام

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

الحمد لله : 
يبدو - والله أعلم - أن هذا الأمر ليس له قاعدة ثابتة مطردة لا تتخلف 
بل يتوقف هذا على حال المذنب العاصي فالمتجاوزون للحدود المصرون على الإثم لا يبعد أن يفضحهم الله ولا يستر عيوبهم 
لما قام في قلوبهم من الاستهانة بمراقبته سبحانه ، وجرأتهم على عصيانه بلا تهيب لعظمة الرب سبحانه

بخلاف المؤمن يزل الزلة ويذنب الذنب لغفلة أو شهوة عابرة بحكم الضعف الجبلي ثم هو يظل يوبخ نفسه ويلومها ويتوب ويستغفر فيغفر الله له ويستر الله عليه وهكذا كلما أذنب استغفر وكلما غفل تذكر فهذا الذي يسبل الله ستره عليه 

ولكن لا ينبغي للمؤمن أن يغتر بعدم فضيحته ويستمريء الوقوع في الذنب ، ويستسهل المعاودة المرة بعد المرة فها هنا لا يكون ذلك ستر الله عليه نعمة منه سبحانه بل يكون استدراجاً وعقوبة له فليحذر المؤمن ولا يأمن مكر الله جل جلاله

أسأل الله لنا ولكم العفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك .يا اخ عاطف.وبارك الله فيك ..واثابك على التعليق المفيد

----------


## حارث الهمام

قوله: (فسكت) يبدو أن ضبطها بتشديد الكاف وفتح السين المهملة قبلها ثم إسكان المثناة الفوقية بعدها: فسَكَّتْ.
وكأن ابن مفلح يميل إلى ما قرره ابن عقيل رحمهما الله.
والتفصيل الذي ذكره الشيخ عاطف لا يعارض ما قرره ابن عقيل فالظاهر أن ابن عقيل يقرر جواز الفضيحة لا وجوبها رداً على من منع.

ولعل في ما استدل به ابن عقيل  رحمه الله تأمل.
فهل يقال إن الله فضح آدم بنحو قوله سبحانه: (وعصى آدم ربه فغوى ثم اجتباه ربه فتاب عليه وهدى)؟
أضرب مثلاً للتقريب لو أخطأ في حقك إنسان ثم أحسن إليك إحساناً عظيماً اقتضى رفعة منزلته عندك، فقلت أخطأ في حقي فلان ثم فعل كيت وكيت فجزاه الله خيراً، هل مثل هذا يسمى فضيحة؟
إطلاق الجواب بنعم فيه تأمل.
والله تعالى قد غفر لآدم ذنبه هذا وتاب عليه، والمغفرة تتضمن التجاوز والستر فصح أن الله ستره فكيف يقال فضحه؟

لكن تبقى المسألة ليس فيها دليل بين فإن ثبت قول ابن عمر رضي الله فربما كان حجة للقول بستر الله عبده أول مرة ويشهد له ما  جاء من أن الله حيي ستير وما في معناه، وما صح من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: كل أمتي معافى إلاّ المجاهرين، قال: قد بات يستره ربه ويصبح يكشف ستر الله عنه.

فالله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم  حارث الهمام شكرا على التعقيب
 وقدقلت تبقى المسألة ليس فيها دليل بين فإن ثبت قول ابن عمر رضي الله
 فربما كان حجة للقول بستر الله عبده أول مرة 
اقول هوحديث مرفوع في صحيح البخاري وليس موقوف على ابن عمر
 ومثلماتفضلت ينازع ابن عقيل فيماذكره من قصة ادم عليه السلام الاان يكون مراده عندما انكشفت سوءاتهما

----------


## حارث الهمام

الحديث الذي ذكرتَه -بورك فيك- غير ما أشار إليه ابن مفلح من قول ابن عمر الذي أتحدث عنه.

أما الحديث فليس فيه حجة على أن العاصي أول مرة يستر، ولا أن من عصى أكثر من مرة لا يستر، فلا حجة فيه على ابن عقيل، إذا تقرر أن قوله جواز الفضيحة أول مرة لا وجوبها، وأنت تعلم أن عصاة الموحدين تحت المشيئة فقد يعذب الله من شاء منهم بعدله، فتبين بذلك أن الحديث ليس بعام وقصاراه أن من المؤمنين من يسترهم الله في الدنيا والآخرة سواء تكرر الذنب أو وقع مرة نسأل الله الرحمة والمغفرة، فليس هو نصاً في الموضوع فيما يظهر.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



> تقول اخي الكريم 
> الحديث الذي ذكرتَه -بورك فيك- غير ما أشار إليه ابن مفلح من قول ابن عمررضي الله عنه الذي أتحدث عنه.
> قلت ابن مفلح ذكرهذا عن عمر رضي الله عنه وليس عن ابنه قضية انه لايفضحه الابعد التكرار
> والحديث الذي ذكرته اناثبت عن ابن عمررضي الله عنه مرفوعا 
> تقول اخي الكريم 
> أما الحديث فليس فيه حجة على أن العاصي أول مرة يستر، ولا أن من عصى أكثر من مرة لا يستر،
> قلت الحديث فيه دلالة ان من الناس من يستر عليه في الدنيا ولايفضح 
> وهذا خلاف قول ابن عقيل  بغض النظر عن التكراراولا
> تقول فلا حجة فيه على ابن عقيل، إذا تقرر أن قوله جواز الفضيحة أول مرة لا وجوبها،
> ...

----------


## حارث الهمام

شكر الله لك التنبيه فقد توهمت أن ابن مفلح ذكر ابن عمر وهذا ما أشرت إليه في الرد رقم خسمة وقد تنبهت الآن إلى أن المذكور هو عمر رضي الله عنه.

أما ابن عقيل رحمه الله فقد اعترض على من قال بأن الله لايفضح العاصي لأول مرة.
ولايقتضي هذا أن الله يفضح كل عاص لأول مرة، بل يقتضي أن الله قد يفضح العاصي لأول مرة، ولهذا استدل له بأمر يخرم عموم قول من قال إن الله لا يفضح العاصي لأول مرة ولم يستدل له بما يدل على أن (كل) عاص يفضح لأول وهلة.
فابن عقيل يرى جواز أن يفضح وقد يستر بصرف النظر تكررت المعصية أو كانت لأول مرة وهذا هو الذي يتطابق مع دلالة حديث ابن عمر الذي ذكرته فالحديث ليس حجة عليه.
وأكن شاكراً لو تأملت الردود مرة أخرى وجزيت خيراً.

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

أحبتي الأفاضل : المشايخ حارث الهمام و ابو محمد الغامدي
وجهة نظر أرجو رأيكم : 

هذه المسألة اليقين فيها أن الله تعالى ستير يحب الستر فالأصل أنه - تعالى وتفضل - لا يفضح عبده العاصي

وأما الاستثناء فهو الفضيحة التي تكون :
* إما ردعاً للعاصي فيمسك عن عصيانه ، 
أو عبرة للآخرين فيرتدعوا عن مثل فعله 
وقد تكون عقوبة يعجل الله بها للعاصي* 

وحتى حين يفتضح العاصي فليست كل فضيحة مساوية للأخرى بل تأتي الفضيحة على مستويات عدة بحسب عظم الجناية 
فمن مخذول يفضحه ربه - عز وجل - عند أولاده وزوجه 
ومتعدي يكشف الله ستره بين إخوانه وجيرانه 
ومفرط في العصيان متجريء على الآثام يهتك الله ستره على رؤوس الأنام وتجري بفضيحته الألسن الليالي والأيام

وهذه المستويات وغيرها في الفضيحة لا يعرف أسرارها إلا الله وحده وتبقى تفاسير الناس لها نوعاً من التخمين والتوقع

وحديث الله - جل ذكره - عن أبينا آدم عليه السلام ليس من هذا الباب الذي نتكلم فيه على وجه الحقيقة 
لأنه سبحانه ذكر ابتداءً كيد عدو أبينا وقسمه له واغترار آدم به ( فليس هناك إصرار ولا تعمد بل نسيان ) 
ثم إن الله - تعالى - لم يرض حين ذكر نسيان آدم ( عصيانه ) إلا وقرنه ببيان ندم أبينا آدم عليه السلام وسرعة أوبته وقبول توبته 

أفبعد ذلك يقال إن هذه فضيحة ( أراها بعيدة كل البعد ) رغم تقديري التام لمن قال ذلك فلم تكن قصة آدم في القرآن إلا جرس تحذير وتنبيه إلى هذه العلاقة العدوانية التي نشأت بيننا وبين عدو أبينا آدم والتوجيه لنا بألا نغتر ونفتتن كما اغتر أبونا الأول عليه السلام   . 
بارك الله لي ولكم في رمضان وختم لنا بالقبول والعتق من النيران

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قال صاحب الاداب الشرعية 
هل يفضح الله عز وجل عاصيا بأول مرة أم بعد التكرار ؟
فيه قولان للعلماء :
قوله  واختار ابن عقيل في الفنون الأول
قلت لعل اختيار ابن عقيل كماقال اخونا حارث الهمام ((بل يقتضي أن الله قد يفضح العاصي لأول مرة، ولهذا استدل له بأمر يخرم عموم قول من قال إن الله لا يفضح العاصي لأول مرة))
,واما :قوله  ترى آدم هل كان عصى قبل أكل الشجرة بماذا ؟ فسكت .
فاقول  ينازع ابن عقيل فيماذكره من قصة ادم عليه السلام وهل تعتبر فضيحة ام لا
واقول ان حديث  ابن عمر فيه دلالة  على ان من الناس من يستر عليه في الدنيا ولايفضح 
وهذا خلاف قول ابن عقيل بغض النظر عن التكراراولا
واخيرا اقول  كما قال اخونا عاطف إالرفاعي لكن لا ينبغي للمؤمن أن يغتر بعدم فضيحته ويستمريء الوقوع في الذنب ، ويستسهل المعاودة المرة بعد المرة فها هنا لا يكون ذلك ستر الله عليه نعمة منه سبحانه بل يكون استدراجاً وعقوبة له فليحذر المؤمن ولا يأمن مكر الله جل جلاله
ومهما تكن عند امري من خليقة   وان خالهاتخفى على الناس تعلم .
 قال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه: [إن العبد ليخلو بمعصية الله تعالى فيلقي الله بغضه في قلوب المؤمنين من حيث لا يشعر]. 
وجزاكم الله خيرا على التعليقات النافعة

----------


## رامي وسيم

ليس سوا هناك من يفضحه من المرة الاولى
وهناك من يعاقبه عند تكرار المعصية

----------


## خالد الشافعي

في المسند : 
17395 - حَدَّثَنَا هَاشِمٌ حَدَّثَنَا لَيْثٌ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ نَشِيطٍ الْخَوْلَانِيِّ عَنْ كَعْبِ بْنِ عَلْقَمَةَ عَنْ أَبِي الْهَيْثَمِ عَنْ دُخَيْنٍ كَاتِبِ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ قَالَ قُلْتُ لِعُقْبَةَ إِنَّ لَنَا جِيرَانًا يَشْرَبُونَ الْخَمْرَ وَأَنَا دَاعٍ لَهُمْ الشُّرَطَ فَيَأْخُذُوهُمْ فَقَالَ لَا تَفْعَلْ وَلَكِنْ عِظْهُمْ وَتَهَدَّدْهُمْ قَالَ فَفَعَلَ فَلَمْ يَنْتَهُوا قَالَ فَجَاءَهُ دُخَيْنٌ فَقَالَ إِنِّي نَهَيْتُهُمْ فَلَمْ يَنْتَهُوا وَأَنَا دَاعٍ لَهُمْ الشُّرَطَ فَقَالَ عُقْبَةُ وَيْحَكَ لَا تَفْعَلْ فَإِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ مَنْ سَتَرَ عَوْرَةَ مُؤْمِنٍ فَكَأَنَّمَا اسْتَحْيَا مَوْءُودَةً مِنْ قَبْرِهَا اهـ  .
قلت : في إسناده نظر .

----------

